# JULY 2014 Online Fishing Comp: RESULTS



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Apologies for getting this comp thread started a few days late, I'm away in Fremantle for a few days & forgot to get this thread started before I left home on Friday (& until I was reminded via PM)  . So, as per my last post in the June comp thread...

The July 2014 comp will run from Saturday 5th until Sunday 13th

Please post all entries in this thread.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details, dates for each month, and competition rules (including scoring benchmarks) can be found here:
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=66550

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Daveyak via PM.

Best of luck & tight lines to all.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 6/7/14
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic - off Mericks Beach , Westernport
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Leatherjacket 44 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Light bait gear - and it took Prawn as bait
Conditions (optional): Just becoming nice after a very windy couple of days


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler: Carnster
Date Caught:5/7/14
State and Location Fish Caught In:QLD
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:Tailor 43cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):trolled pillie
Conditions (optional):Cold
Other Comments (optional):It's a start!


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Name of Angler: Paulb
Date Caught: 8th July 2014
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Sydney Harbour
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Aussie Salmon 64cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 20lb line and leader, small white stickbait
Conditions (optional): light westerlies and very cold
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler: Carnster
Date Caught:11/7/14
State and Location Fish Caught In: Palmy, Qld
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bonito 57cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):trolled pillie
Conditions (optional): Perfect
Other Comments (optional): Slight upgrade


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler: Carnster
Date Caught: 12/7/14
State and Location Fish Caught In: NNSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Cobia 153cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Livie
Conditions (optional): Cold
Other Comments (optional): Much better upgrade, it makes the 80cm YFT look like a live bait.
It was a Great tussle.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of Angler: Killer
Date Caught: 12/07/2014
State and Location Fish Caught In: SE QLD
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Shovelnose Ray , 75cm.
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 10lb gear, Pillie cube.
Conditions (optional): COLD!!!!!!!
Other Comments (optional): These fish are far more dangerous than Sharks, They can slap you to death with there tail.  . 
Also very hard to hold still with one hand , to get a photo on the ruler.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Name of Angler: Spork
Date Caught: 12/07/2014
State and Location Fish Caught In: Scamander, Tasmania
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Black Bream - 39cm (tip)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 4lb FC leader tied to a Damiki Pirami in CS crystal.
Conditions (optional): Marvelous. A sunny, still Tassie winters day
Other Comments. A really tough bite with so much fresh in the system.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

After my calculations and awarding of points for the July comp, congratulations go to Carnster whose cracker 153 cm Cobia took the win.

The same five members from the June comp entered this month, good to see their commitment to the comp. I hope more members will join in & enter their catches in the coming months' comps.

The (scientifically conducted 8) ) random prize draw also goes to Carnster this month. (PM me with your address & I'll get something sent out to you.)

Working out the results for this month's comp was once again made interesting by having a fish entered for which no benchmark size is listed. So after referring to the ANSA list of species and trophy sizes I came up with a benchmark of 90 cm that I could use to calculate a score for Killer's Shovelnose Ray.

Scores for this month are as follows (any problems, queries or suggestions to do with scoring, please shoot me a PM ;-) )


Carnster (153cm Cobia) 161
paulb (64cm Salmon) 128
Cheaterparts (44cm Leatherjacket) 126
Spork (39cm bream) 115
Killer (75cm Shovelnose Ray) 83

So after just two months of the comp for this year, the cumulative scores for 2014 are:

*1.* Cheaterparts 290 
*2.* Spork 275
*3.* paulb 251
*4.* Carnster 249 
*5.* Killer 189

*The August competition will run from Sat 2nd to Sunday 10th*, I look forward to your entries.


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

Hi Daveyak,

I've been keeping my own tally and I have a different score for Cheater. You've given his 44cm Leatherjacket a score of 88, which would be a benchmark of 50cm (incredibly large for a LJ). However I read the leatherjacket benchmark from the list as 35cm, which would give him a score of 126 for July and 290 overall. While the benchmark list is a very low res file and hard to read, the leatherjacket benchmark still looks a lot more like 35cm and very different to the 50cm flathead score above. Can you confirm if this is correct?

BTW I'm still waiting out my 3 months membership before I can enter (serves me right for years of lurking). Missing 3/7 months would make an annual win difficult but not impossible. ;-)

Shane.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

You're right Shane, I misread that (very poor resolution) list as saying the benchmark for LJs being 55cm which I did think was a bit big for the species and Cheaterparts' leathery was indeed a good size for the species. The ANSA list we use gives a trophy size of 50cm for LJs so I was using that size as a benchmark. On closer inspection of the Benchmark list I now think the LJ size may well be, as you say, 35cm and my experience in my local waters is that would be a good sized one. I'll amend the results to reflect that 35cm benchmark size for LJs.

I encourage all members who may be interested in this comp to have a look at the Benchmark List and if you feel sizes need adjusting please PM me with your comments & suggestions.


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

Daveyak said:


> I encourage all members who may be interested in this comp to have a look at the Benchmark List and if you feel sizes need adjusting please PM me with your comments & suggestions.


Thanks Dave. It would also be great if whoever created the list could post it up in higher resolution. With very big spreadsheets I find copying it to word as a metafile then saving as a html that creates a directory with a .png image file to be the best way to get high resolution and a small file size.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Fishane said:


> Missing 3/7 months would make an annual win difficult but not impossible. ;-)
> 
> Shane.


it should be easy with the monsters you catch Shane


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Dave 1 in 5; my kind of odds. Pm sent.


----------

